# Interstate Batteries



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I got a chance to buy some of these used batteries at a good price, Would they work good for a solar battery set-up for a cabin? Less than $100 each.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Some of the solar folks will have a better idea. My suggestion is to go with the deep cycle interstates and get one of the B&D or vector smart chargers. A friend who went off the grid in DC is using one of the chargers to extend the life of their batteries.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

They will work, but $100 is a bit steep for a used battery. Heck you can get new batteries for less than $100. If your looking to spend that kind of money get a couple of 6v golf cart batteries. around $100 each (costco $85).


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> They will work, but $100 is a bit steep for a used battery. Heck you can get new batteries for less than $100. If your looking to spend that kind of money get a couple of 6v golf cart batteries. around $100 each (costco $85).


I know what you are saying, but these batteries have a retail price close $350 each compared to a 6 volt Trojan golf cart battery at a little over a $100. I am not familiar with these $300+ batteries was wondering if it would be better to buy the App $350 battery used at $100 or a $100 Trojan at $100. These are 12 volts so 2 of them paralleled would be about twice the AH compared to 2 6 volt Trojans hooked in series. Was hoping some of these fellows with a lot of experience knew about these sealed batteries.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Those batteries are typically used on wheel chairs and mobility scooters. They are not $350, but can be found for $150 retail. ($350 is what they charge your health insurance).
They are 100ah and designed for fast charge and qucik drain applications as scooter has, not the long charge, long discharge a solar system needs. SO back to a couple of 6 volt batteries, You get new, twice the AH rating and battery more suited to the applciation. Even better going with a RE battery.

Not sure I would spend that much money on a used battery.


----------



## red-beard (Jan 10, 2016)

Batteries are designed for purposes. Many of the Universal Power Group batteries have high internal resistance. I used to use the UPG UB-4D and UB-8D batteries in some of our designs. But they played havoc with the charging and discharging systems with the internal resistence.

You get what you pay for. The best deal for off-grid is Nano-Carbon from Outback Power. They will do around 3000 cycles at 50% Depth of Discharge. 

Most deep cycle batteries only have a life of 500-1000 cycles, depending on the depth of discharge.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

They will work on a solar system but they are not the best unless you have a specific need for AGM batteries.

There advantages are:

1. Higher charge and discharge rates.
2. can be mounted at odd angles or on there side even upside down.
3. Less off-gassing, better water retention.
4. Lower self discharge rate (longer self life without a charge).

Disadvantages:

1. Higher cost
2. Shorter life (fewer cycles).
3. Easily abused by overcharging.
4. Cannot be equalized.

So unless you really have a need for one of the advantages they are not worth the higher cost. 

WWW


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> Those batteries are typically used on wheel chairs and mobility scooters. They are not $350, but can be found for $150 retail. ($350 is what they charge your health insurance).



I did look these up online and it stated 63Lbs each if I remember correctly with a cost of $329 to $359. The ones I found used/local were used for a elevator back-up at a motel---in case the power went out. They put in a new elevator and do not need these----I was just curious. W.W.W kinda spelled it out. I like "Deals" if these were Great for Solar, better than a lot of the $100/$125 Trojans I would have went and tested them and bought them, BUT I will stay where I am. Thanks Everyone.


----------

